# Sticky  "club" sticky threads



## Wisconsin Proud

I recently noticed a large number of questions and conversation being posed in the "club" sticky threads near the top of the forum page.

These questions would probably receive more exposure if you started a new thread that isn't part of the "club" sticky threads.

It would be nice to keep the "club" threads just for pictures and comments of those watches.

What do you think?


----------



## Eeeb

It is a reoccurring problem. I agree these threads are for posting pics of watches. New threads should be created if anyone wants to comment or ask questions..


----------



## kanguru

+1


----------



## enricodepaoli

Agree


----------



## FullDisclosureWatches

agree


----------

